
Paid Blogger - ukdm
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/23/paid-blogger/
======
msrpotus
He was "unfired"? What a joke. Arrington is overrated and the tech equivalent
of Paris Hilton; famous for no good reason.

Though, the article TechCrunch wouldn't publish is actually halfway decent.

~~~
theevocater
I would say he is more similar to Perez Hilton than Paris Hilton.

------
jemka
Terrible title, other discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4688798>

------
creativityhurts
So if he's not allowed to talk about something (among which his investments)
on TechCrunch he'll talk about it anyway on Uncrunched? Cool story, bro. I see
it as a win-win. For him <http://cl.ly/KN0U>

